# PFSS help - Working out Band Length and Thickness.



## Frenchieboy (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm sure that someone can point me in the right direction or help me understand the way that band length charts are worked out. Maybe even/hopefully someone can advise a complete novice with some basic information or helpful advice.

I wasn't happy with the first natural that I made - I had made it as a TTF with slots cut down vertically into the forks to attach the bands using the "matchstick method". I wasn't happy with this so I filled the slits and made it into an OTT shooter. This was OK(ish) but ended up looking a little "tatty/makeshift. As I fancied trying a "Pickle Fork" I cut the forks down and then filed and sanded them to convert it into my first Pickle Fork to try out. (See photos)

At the moment I am using a spare (New) set of Theraband Gold bands which taper down from 25mm to 20mm. The length of these when on the "Pickle Fork" is 7 inches from the forks to the fold in the pouch and my LOP is 26 inches, this means that the bands are just about on maximum stretch when I fire. (I use either 8mm or 9.5mm Stainless Steel Balls - I prefer the 9.5mm) I found that I am more accurate with this set than i am with my OTT Naturals and can hit a Coke Can fairly regularly at about 12 (Good man sized) paces but I feel that I am a little underpowered the way my Pickle Fork is currently set up and could do with different bands to improve it.

I have a couple of meters of New Theraband Gold, a New 45mm Rotary Cutter and some new ready made leather pouches coming, which should/hopefully arrive tomorrow.

Now I realise that there will be more than enough TBG to do plenty of testing of different lengths and widths of bands but I don't like wastage (I'm not a Yorkshireman, just a bit of a Tight A**e).

Can anyone tell me what width and lengths of bands would be best to try on my Pickle Fork for a pull of 26 inches firing 9.5mm Stainless Steel Balls in order to get reasonable velocity without putting too much strain on the bands?

I was thinking of trying something like 20mm -15 Doubles as a starting point. What would your thoughts or suggestions be as a "starting point" for me please?

I should add that this is ONLY FOR TARGET PRACTICE - I would not dream of taking on any live quarry until I am proficient and consistently accurate enough - If I want to take on any live quarry for the pot I can always get it humanely and quickly with one of my rifles or shotguns.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Doubles are totally unnecessary for 9.5mm steel for targets . Go with the single and cut at about 5 1/4 inches active band for the 26 inch draw length . Add enough for the ties at the pouch and forks .


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Theraband and also natural latex perform best when stretched to some 500-550%.

Meaning, for a draw length of 26 inches, you only need an active band length of 5-5 1/2 inches.

For 9,5mm steel, I would say 25 to 20 mm taper would be just about spot on. If you shorten your bands about an inch, maybe 1 1/2 inch, it will no longer be under powered.

I must say I like that pickle fork a lot!


----------



## Frenchieboy (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks guys. You both seem to be saying about the same so you can't be far off but please advise a little more - When you say 5 - 5.5 inches do you mean the length of the bands from forks to pouch or overall length including the pouch please?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Forks to pouch. If I were you, I'd just retie the bands you're using now. Don't cut off the excess right away, that way you can test and adjust.


----------



## Frenchieboy (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks Viper, I'll give that a go and see how it feels when I try it tomorrow.

Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

You're welcome mate, that's what we're here for.


----------

